# drool...



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

http://partsexpress.com/ultraII.cfm

Dual RS 12's, 1000 watts Dayton amp, 150lbs, 117db @24hz, purrty. I wish I had an extra grand laying around for when this comes out.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice....now going to kick my JBL 10" HT sub in the cone....


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Glossy enclosure looks bitching!


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet. I thought the pic on the catalog was just a DIY project or somethin


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Man, I wonder what's taking so long to get my catalog this time??? I know they're trying to force me to buy something again...time for some ND20 tweets I guess


----------

